# Column headers



## domtyler (28 Oct 2008)

Thread / Author Last Post Replies Views Forum

Don't correspond to what is actually in the columns. Just so you know!


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> Thread / Author Last Post Replies Views Forum
> 
> Don't correspond to what is actually in the columns. Just so you know!



They do for me in IE7 - what browser are you using? and can you post a screen-shot?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2008)

It's only mixed up if you do Quick Links, Todays Posts. Everything else seems to be OK.


----------



## Shaun (30 Oct 2008)

Ah, yes, got it 

I've just found an article on how to show a separate "Author" column throughout all the vB templates, so I'll review that when I get chance and that should sort it site-wide.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

